# Olympus Digital Cameras



## ian

I have come close to buying a digital camera on a few occasions, but have held off. Olympus have always been my favorite brand. If i get one it will probably be an Olympus C750
http://www.centre.net.au/Olympus_C_750_Ultra_Zoom_Digital_Camera__000643.html


----------



## zkiller

as far as i have heard, olympus makes good quality digi cams, but don't take my word for it since i have never actually used one. i have however had the opertunity to play with some kodak, sony and HP digi cams. the sony's are very nice, but as usual, very pricey as well. the HP's are starting to get better and take good quality pics from 3 mega pixels up. the kodaks and are my personal favourite out of the three brands. i used to have an old 1 mega pixel kodak and must say, for how old the camera was, it toke some really nice pics. my sister recently got a newer kodak digi cam and that takes really nice pics as well. i also know a few people that own fugi finepix digi cams and are satisfied with them.


----------



## ian

the fuji finepix seems to offer the best value for money for the features it has.
especially their higher than average optical zoom and the webcam mode looks like a good feature. 
But with normal film cameras, in my experience, olympus has left everything else for dust, so I will probably stick with them when I eventually go digital.
Sony tend to be expensive when it comes to the memory sticks.


----------



## zkiller

i agree!

PS: i can't just post the above line, because it is less than 10 characters. i guess that means no single smily posts. *shrug*


----------



## [tab]

I've heard that you're better off going with a company that made good film cameras before digital became big... Sony being the exception.  Therefore the good names are of course Nikon, Canon, Olympus, etc...

My Canon Powershot A70 rocks


----------



## cptnwinky

http://www.canoneos.com/digitalrebel/index.html

I sooooooooooooo want this camera. If I don't get it I am liable to explode. So if you don't want to see me explode (with crappy pictures from a webcam) then send me this camera somebody.


----------



## [tab]

I'd rather the crappy pictures of the explosion...


----------



## ian

choice between a digital camera and a laptop, id take the laptop.....


----------



## cptnwinky

I would still choose the camera.


----------



## AainaalyaA

actually I am so used to using SLR that migrating to digital seems a bit awkward. Even with the Nikon SQ, its still akward. Maybe I'll go get myself, a new SLR.. In a tug of war at the moment -- should it be a Leica? or a Nikon? 

What would you do if you were in my shoes?


AA


----------



## ian

nikon is expensive, but leica costs a fortune, at least here in Australia.
I would give the nikon sq digital a chance, looks like a cool camera.


----------



## [tab]

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> What would you do if you were in my shoes?


I'd be saying "Ouch these shoes are too small"...


----------



## AainaalyaA

[tab], i'm 183cm.. and you know what goes with a 183cm gal?


----------



## cptnwinky

ZKiller goes with a 183cm gal....Well maybe not but he could, lol.


----------



## zkiller

hahaha... 

that's funny. i am 182cm last i checked, so theoretically, that would work. but the girl i am more or less seing is much shorter than that.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i like my men shorter in height


----------



## AainaalyaA

unless he's quadrillion richer than me of course


----------



## zkiller

i am not much of either of those.


----------



## AainaalyaA

heh... i wasn't referring to you 
btw, you've managed to "date" the grrl? Tell us all about it!


----------



## zkiller

now aren't you the curious one!  i would tell you more about what you ask, but i don't really know.


----------



## AainaalyaA

me curious? nevah... tis not moi 

btw, if you're into looks as oppose to something that'll do the job, a Sony Qualia would be something to oogle at


----------



## zkiller

now that's one weird looking camera?


----------



## AainaalyaA

it is costly everywhere.. i meant the Leica, but it was my first 35mm when I was 9... and its a good cam. btw, do you know how thick the sq's manual is? I just discovered its not just a point and shoot af digital thingy... it shoots manual too... and I'm having fun with it already.. thank you for the weight, but its really small in my hands.. 




> nikon is expensive, but leica costs a fortune, at least here in Australia. I would give the nikon sq digital a chance, looks like a cool camera


----------



## zkiller

i guess i really should get another digi cam someday. my photoshop has been idle for some time now.


----------



## AainaalyaA

heh.. and if you're the espion type... you might even like to oogle at this one --> http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/ProductDetails.aspx?product=JB1CAM&language=en-GB


----------



## AainaalyaA

Have you ever dreamt of an affordable digital camera featuring the latest technology? If so, the Concord EyeQ Go Wireless may be the answer to your dreams


----------



## zkiller

actually, i dream of owning a digital camcorder a reasonable price. digi cams, really aren't that expensive anymore.


----------



## AainaalyaA

yeah specially in Asia... sonys are pretty cheap here... but i saw a very cheap cam... but i always tell my friends to invest in a branded one.. for long term investment unless you prefer the plug and throw type..


----------



## zkiller

i preffer the plug and keep type!  i invest in things that i believe will last me for a long time to come.


----------



## AainaalyaA

hey maybe you guys could work something up ... like a partnership kinda thing, open an online store and start selling really good stuff like these gadgets but at a whole wide profit margin... the forum is a great way to do that


----------



## zkiller

ohhh aa, you make me laugh.


----------



## AainaalyaA

at least now i know what tickles you and not what makes you cry


----------



## zkiller

i thought you knew that all along.


----------



## AainaalyaA

did you?


----------



## zkiller

i sure did.


----------



## AainaalyaA

so back to the main topic, how many of you have Digits and plug and throw cams {fujipack, etc} ? and what do you use most often?


----------



## Rick G

AA; I was at one time in life a commercial photographer shooting pictures for catalougs, jewelry and such.  I used a Canon F1 and a Nikon F (F1?), donremember, a senior moment here.  Now I have a Pentax ZX-5 and a Canon EOS Rebel G in addition to 2 olympus digi's.  I use cameras evryday in my work so need cameras and backup cameras as I am a long way from anywhere if one breaks down on me.  I much prefer the slr's for artistry and picture quality but have become very addictive to the digi's cuz I can lighten or darken to show exactly what I want my customers to see.  No composition needed in my work.  I can also adjust the colors if in a poor light situation and flashes might not be appropriate wherever I am.  Sooo I like both, they both have their place. For personal use, SLR, for work Digiman.  I do get a kick out the big bragging rights to mega pixels cause they take up so much space on the sticks and on the puter so I always set mine at lower settings, so why should I buy something more expensive if I cant use the added perforemance, lot like a computer, build or buy what you need, the rest is just nice to have and necer use.

Sorry I planned a 2 cents worth but gave you all a quarters worth, just dont know when to stop, you should see me in person or on the phone.


----------



## se7en

I just got my first digital camera-
Kodak EasyShare CX4230

It's easy (especially for digi cam newbies like me) to use, and transfer pictures onto the computer in a snap.
It takes good pictures (I guess)

I picked it up from Walmart for $113


----------



## evil.ducks

The olympus digital cameras are very good alltho you are much better off with a digital slr such as the canon rebel/300d or even the nikon d70 as these are the leading digital slrs that are most affordable


----------



## AainaalyaA

i would love to meet you in person, or on the phone -- am thinking of getting a D100 before i shoot off somewhere in a couple of months, maybe you could tame me into some advice?

later,

AA


----------



## AainaalyaA

Hey that's a neat burn... did you euh... manipulate the image on PS or something?

Btw, the above is taken with an SQ, resized in PS for this page. You could view some of my humble shots at www.sxc.hu if you want - go there and grab some for your desktop too... 

username - AainaalyaA, of course {without the comma}  

Later,

AA






			
				se7en said:
			
		

> I just got my first digital camera-
> 
> Kodak EasyShare CX4230
> 
> It's easy (especially for digi cam newbies like me) to use, and transfer pictures onto the computer in a snap.
> It takes good pictures (I guess)
> 
> I picked it up from Walmart for $113


----------

